# Getting sponsored by employer in Dubai



## gj_johnson (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi All, wondering if someone can possibly offer some advice to me.

I'm an Australian currently living and working in London, UK. I'm moving to Dubai in just over two weeks to join my girlfriend who has just started a job there.

My employer in the UK have agreed for me to continue working for them remotely from Dubai, however they don't have an office there so it wouldn't be a local sponsorship. They are willing to sponsor me to work in Dubai if they can, but I don't think this is possible without having an office located there, so the logistics are a bit of an issue.

Initially I thought the parent-company would who do have an office in Dubai would be able to sponsor me and pay me in local currency, but my UK company would pay for my wages back to the parent-company (i.e. do a cross-company transfer). But I've just been told this now isn't likely to happen which puts a spanner in the works.

I'm wondering what my options are?

I could come in on a tourist visa for 30 days (is that correct?) and continue to be paid into my UK bank account, but my understanding is that every 30 days I would need to leave, then re-enter. Is that correct? is there a limit to how many times this can be done? 

Alternatively I could work remotely for a month, and at the same time search for employment from a local employer, and hopefully if I find a job, then leave my employer in the UK. I think this is the likely option for me.

Any ideas would be welcome.

Also, does anyone know how long it typically takes for a local employer to sponsor an expat? is this a difficult process?

Many thanks in advance!
Greg


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, you can do a visa run every 30 days to get a new 30 day visa. There is at the moment no limit to how many times you do this but to rely on this is risky. They could change the rules with little notice. It is also illegal to work on a visit visa. If caught you will see the inside of a Dubai jail.
Without a residence visa you cannot get a cheque account, get a uae driving licence, buy or lease a car (you can rent a car), you cannot rent a house/apartment or get utilites (electricily, water, TV, internet ) in your name. It is also illegal for an unmarried couple to live together.
If you find a job with another company while on a visit visa then the process to sponsor you only takes 1-2 weeks.


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

HI Greg, Check out VirtuZone. This is an option. It will cost you 38,000AED in year 1, year 2 and 3 is about 30,500AED. I have been looking into getting a visa myself and have done quite a bit of research. If you choose setting up in RAK Free Trade Zone its slightly cheaper.


----------

